# Repainting my Iberital MC2



## Kris-Foster (Aug 22, 2016)

I just figured I'd post this in case someone else has been thinking about doing the same and wanted a guinea pig!

So about 6 months ago I picked up the forum standard starter kit, and MC2 and pre-2015 Gaggia Classic used on Gumtree for a very solid price. Both have worked flawlessly since I got them but the condition of the MC2 had always bothered me a bit. The side was stained permanently, and had a number of dings and scrapes that the previous owned had somehow inflicted.









Yesterday I finally cracked, and with an afternoon going spare I got to work. I gathered up the few supplied I'd need; Screwdriver, electrical tape, Sandpaper (60,80,140 and 240 grit), a matt primer and a black satin finish spraypaint. I had hoped to be able to take out all the internals leaving just the metal shell but parts of the inner workings appears to be attached with something rivet-like, so i removed all i could, wrapped all the internals in plastic, the buttons in electrical tape and got to sanding. Didn't take as long as I had expected, the 60 and 80 grit did most of the heavy lifting, and I used the 140 to smooth it out before applying a couple coats of primer. (See here in my make-shift balcony spray booth)









Everything but the small dent came straight out in sanding and the primer levelled it all off, so one went the stain black paint.









This did take a good few layers, but that was down to my own skills rather than an issue with the paint, spraying too close, fluff/debris settling on the drying paint etc. All easily resolved with a quite once over with the 240 and another layer.

All that was needed then was reassembly (taking note to put the Iberital sticker on STRAIGHT this time =P ) I'm actually quite proud of how this turned out, a pretty simple job that while not none perfectly, has really changed the aesthetic of the (lets be honest here) ugly little grinder that could.









Looking well in its natural habitat, the little coffee corner is coming along wonderfully.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice job! Big difference.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks great in black! I'm surprised you didn't have a go at filling the dent tho while you were at it. Still, looks good.


----------



## Kris-Foster (Aug 22, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Looks great in black! I'm surprised you didn't have a go at filling the dent tho while you were at it. Still, looks good.


I considered it, but I had nothing to hand and as you can see from my final picture, it's not exactly on show where I keep it. Besides, I'm already getting the first symptoms of upgradeitus. =/


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You've got no chute on there still. I remember you tried sourcing one but had minimum order issues. Did you get one in the end? If not, you could try Scott at Happy Donkey (Reading). I don't know if he would have one, but he sells quite a lot of Iberital grinders and it's just possible there is a returned one he could nick the chute off. (Long shot maybe but worth an ask - he helped me out when my switch went duff).

Saying that, I found the 'corner' of the chute sometimes used to cause the grinds not to come out cleanly , requiring a tilt and a tap. So it might even be better without a chute.

On the other hand, upgraditis muahaha!


----------



## Kris-Foster (Aug 22, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> You've got no chute on there still. I remember you tried sourcing one but had minimum order issues. Did you get one in the end? If not, you could try Scott at Happy Donkey (Reading). I don't know if he would have one, but he sells quite a lot of Iberital grinders and it's just possible there is a returned one he could nick the chute off. (Long shot maybe but worth an ask - he helped me out when my switch went duff).
> 
> Saying that, I found the 'corner' of the chute sometimes used to cause the grinds not to come out cleanly , requiring a tilt and a tap. So it might even be better without a chute.
> 
> On the other hand, upgraditis muahaha!


Yeah posted about that today, i was trying to clean the staining off the plastic on the inside and managed to complete melt the plastic. Thanks for the suggestion I'll give it a shot, otherwise I'll just have to bulk out my order with something.

I've had grind stick in the chute, sometimes you need to "burp" it, tilt it up and tap its back haha! My main issue though is if you press the button with your portafilter the chute is too high and it ends up powdering the entire counter with coffee!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I had the same issues with the shute - so got one from here for a £5

http://www.pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk/MC2A+DISPENSE+SPOUT/0_CAAA121_CAAA195_CAAA221/PRAA807.htm#.WSIN-YWcG3A


----------



## Kris-Foster (Aug 22, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I had the same issues with the shute - so got one from here for a £5
> 
> http://www.pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk/MC2A+DISPENSE+SPOUT/0_CAAA121_CAAA195_CAAA221/PRAA807.htm#.WSIN-YWcG3A


Thanks! I had found that website, though the £25 minimum order was a mild annoyance. Guess I'll have to bulk out my order with something.


----------



## Groke (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks great! Will probably give this a go with the second hand mc2 I picked up with my classic. Not sure how I feel about putting the sticker on straight though..


----------

